# Playing the Blues in a Jazz Style



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is very interesting from the perspective of applying theory and many, many other 'practical' aspects to playing.

Mr. Pass also has a great sense of humour which is sprinkled throughout.
In addition, he is constantly wandering off on tangents.

A wonderful guitarist! 

WARNING... It is 53 minutes in length.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Goof old Joe!


----------

